# Retractable Bed Legs



## HogHauler (May 4, 2010)

Im looking for 2 extra retractable bed legs that go on the spare bedroom fold down bed in the toyhaulers (230RS, 280RS). Keystone is having a hard time finding them also. Does anyone know where to get them or even a part number to help out Keystone???


----------

